# Live plants for redfoot enclosure



## Lillyoshea (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi! I hope I posted this in the right place lol. I'm currently making a new enclosure to move my redfoot into, I've been researching about live plants and flowers for her cage, but I'm having trouble finding ones already grown and pesticide free. I don't mind having to grow them myself, but I would like to have them already grown to put straight in her cage. I'm not fond of having artificial plants as I had them for my turtles and they tried to eat them so I had to take them out, I can't see how eating plastic will do her any good. Also I'm unsure on how to have them, in pots or grown into the substrate? I know people use topsoil so I'm thinking of using topsoil too as I hate cypress mulch. If anyone has any pictures of their plants it would be helpful, thank you!


----------



## Robber (Mar 18, 2017)

Lillyoshea said:


> Hi! I hope I posted this in the right place lol. I'm currently making a new enclosure to move my redfoot into, I've been researching about live plants and flowers for her cage, but I'm having trouble finding ones already grown and pesticide free. I don't mind having to grow them myself, but I would like to have them already grown to put straight in her cage. I'm not fond of having artificial plants as I had them for my turtles and they tried to eat them so I had to take them out, I can't see how eating plastic will do her any good. Also I'm unsure on how to have them, in pots or grown into the substrate? I know people use topsoil so I'm thinking of using topsoil too as I hate cypress mulch. If anyone has any pictures of their plants it would be helpful, thank you!



If they aren't in pots they will likely be uprooted/trampled/eaten down to the roots/combination of the above. I like to hang plants from the ceiling so they can grow/hang down and provide cover without taking up floor space. I have little luck keeping anything alive inside besides Pothos(which the redfoot loves to eat - they are considered toxic to some species but do not appear to harm Chelonoidis ). If you hang it high enough so they can't reach it for a while, then you won't have to worry so much about pesticides once it has a lot of new growth.

Other option is to bury a pot halfway in substrate, but they may still find a way to climb on it/knock it over and eat it all(at least mine does).


----------

